# Retrofitting an AH kit into a Coralife fixture?



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Blah...I found out it won't fit! Thanks to some folks for clueing me in. 

No need for the post now!


----------



## sprwoman1 (Jun 18, 2007)

But other people are wondering the same thing.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi

I might be able to explain why it won't work. I'll use a pic of the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight- 24" Power Compact Light-1 x 65W
Dimensions: 24"L x 5"W x 2.5"H.








Notice that the width is 5". Only ~ 3" is the reflector area. The other ~ 2" is the 'brass strip' that is part of the frame. This area covers the ballast area.

The height is 2.5". The tallest area is the section over the ballast area. The height of the reflector is ~ 1.5". The frame continues sloping upward from the front until it meets the ballast area, but the reflector's height remains at ~ 1.5".

Here's the best picture of the AHSupply reflectors that I could find. A single reflector is:
AHSupply Part 36522 - MIRO 4 Reflector for one 55 watt compact
Dimensions: 22"L x 4"W x 2"H








The length of the reflector is fine at 22".

The AHSupply reflector's width is 4". The reflector width for the Aqualight is 3". So the AHSupply reflector is ~ 1" too wide to fit.

The AHSupply reflector's height is 2". The reflector height of the Aqualight is 1.5". So the AHSupply reflector is ~ 0.5" too tall to fit under the acrylic shield.

Simply put the AHSupply reflector is too wide and too tall to fit.

Does this help explain why you can't put an AHSupply 55w kit in a 65w Aqualight? The same applies for a 48" 2x65w Aqualight. A 2x55w kit won't fit because the same dimension problems still apply.

Left C

PS: If you want a PC fixture with a reflector that is comparable to AHSupply's, check out Current USA's Orbit PC's. I have two of them.


----------

